# Anyone use Norditropin Simplexx



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

Manufacturer: Norditropin Simplexx,Denmark
Pharmaceutical name: Norditropin Simplexx Hgh 
Pack: (15mg/1,5ml) 45ui they say its like a pen. How much would i need to cover 3 mouths


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

depends on what you wanna do to know how much you need.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it a good Hgh and am shooting for 4iu a day it says 45 ui thats about two weeks i think. But how would a pen work


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

its human grade growth so I'm sure it is very good.

I have never used it so I don't really understand how the pen thing works.

I have read that there are fakes out there so becareful


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

The a new source has it of course i cant but there name on here but the new check it out


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmmm i just checked it out it does not look like a pen unless its a refill


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 27, 2011)

no they are not a refill real Norditropin 15 mg pen 45 Ius will be in a pen not a vial at least the ones you get here in the us..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

No idea lol


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 27, 2011)

i just looked it up and i can get it frm my hrt doc! but thats here in us!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

Am sure out of the us


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

Can i get hookup lol


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 27, 2011)

Norditropin® (somatropin [rDNA origin] injection): About Norditropin NordiFlex


----------

